# Derniers onglets visités



## ManuOnTheNet (13 Mai 2012)

Je viens de découvrir dans safari sur iPad qu un appuie long sur le signe + qui ouvre un nouvel onglet, on avez la liste des derniers onglets fermés. C est connu ? En tout cas je le découvre et je trouve ça pas mal !


----------



## Lauange (14 Mai 2012)

Non. Merci pour le tuyau.


----------

